# Pellet smokers - Put meat directly on the bottom rack?



## biaviian (Oct 28, 2018)

If I put meat on the bottom rack, as shown below, the juices will just fall onto the diffuser which would be a you know what to clean.  My thought is to cover it with foil and poking through the holes so you still get the diffusion of heat and smoke. 

What do you suggest?  Would you go that route or put it in a shallow pan?

Also, do you know if Todd's tube will work or is there too much airflow?

This is a similar setup.


----------



## buzzy (Oct 28, 2018)

I would put in foil pan with wire rack under meat so smoke can get the whole way around it. Plus u catch the juices for later use in wanted. As far as the tube I can’t give any guidance on that because I don’t have a pellet grill or a tube. I’m sure somebody will be along shortly to give help on that


----------



## biaviian (Oct 28, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I would put in foil pan with wire rack under meat so smoke can get the whole way around it. Plus u catch the juices for later use in wanted. As far as the tube I can’t give any guidance on that because I don’t have a pellet grill or a tube. I’m sure somebody will be along shortly to give help on that



My concern is how much room that will take, especially with big pieces of meat.  Worst case I use one of my other smokers for overflow.  I think this Camp Chef will be good for my immediate family.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 28, 2018)

Unless you are doing high temp searing, I would just line the pan with foil and not worry about the slots. If you want to do high temp searing then the slots are important and personally I wouldn't worry about lining the pan. Just scrape it as clean as you can after the cook and move on, if it get too bad for your taste, then just spray some oven cleaner on it and it will be good as new.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 28, 2018)

The handle pushes the plate over to stop the direct fire,push it to cover


----------



## biaviian (Oct 28, 2018)

mike243 said:


> The handle pushes the plate over to stop the direct fire,push it to cover



That is how you go from direct to indirect.  It has nothing to do with a drip pan.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 29, 2018)

One of Todd's tube smokers will work just fine in there. 
I use the bottom shelf frequently by putting a cooling rack in the bottom of a disposable aluminum pan, placing the meat on the cooling rack, then placing the pan on the bottom shelf. This will make sure the meat gets smoke all around it as well as collect any juices that drip off. Cleanup is a breeze: throw the cooling rack in the dishwasher and the aluminum pan in the trash.

Good luck to you!


----------



## biaviian (Oct 29, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> One of Todd's tube smokers will work just fine in there.
> I use the bottom shelf frequently by putting a cooling rack in the bottom of a disposable aluminum pan, placing the meat on the cooling rack, then placing the pan on the bottom shelf. This will make sure the meat gets smoke all around it as well as collect any juices that drip off. Cleanup is a breeze: throw the cooling rack in the dishwasher and the aluminum pan in the trash.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I guess I'll have to go with the pan thing. I currently use it for smaller things like meatballs .


----------

